
Robert Fano has died - kercker
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/27/technology/robert-fano-98-dies-engineer-who-helped-develop-interactive-computers.html
======
enthdegree
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12102623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12102623)

------
paavokoya
Why is this on front page? Story is 11 days old.

